# Stereo.Pete's Collection



## stereo.pete

I guess it is time to post my humble collection. The sun was out in full force so I figured I might as well take advantage of it.

Set #1 (Top to bottom)
1. Marko finished Yoshikane 240mm Gyuto with custom handle
2. Devin Thomas ITK 240mm Gyuto #2 (Thanks again Jarrod)
3. Konosuke White #2 240mm Gyuto recently rehandled by Mike (amazing job!)






By chicagopete at 2012-04-17


Set #2 (Left to right)
1. Unknown 210mm VG10 Gyuto with Stefan Keller handle (purchased from Stefan, it used to be his Mom's knife :razz
2. Dave Martell modified 240mm ******** Addict (amazing cutter after Dave worked his magic)
3. Dave Martell rehandled 240mm Hiromoto AS Gyuto (Handle needs some wax)





By chicagopete at 2012-04-17


Set #3 (Top to bottom)
1. Shigefusa 240mm Kasumi Gyuto
2. Yoshihiro 270mm White #2 Yanagiba from Jon at JKI
3. Devin Thomas 270mm ITK Sujihiki





By chicagopete at 2012-04-17


Set #4 (Left to right)
1. Fujiwara FKM Honesuki
2. Konosuke 180mm White #2 Petty (this is my scalpel)
3. Fujiwara FKH 210mm Gyuto (my daily driver until I increase my sharpening skills)
4. Tojiro ITK 270mm Bread Knife





By chicagopete at 2012-04-17


----------



## kalaeb

Great collection!


----------



## El Pescador

Great set...somebody really likes gyuots eh?


----------



## stereo.pete

El Pescador said:


> Great set...somebody really likes gyuots eh?



Yes, I am no doubt a huge fan of the profile of the gyuto. Although I could see myself with a couple more suji's, maybe even a Fujiyama :aikido: . Let me know how you like yours Pescador.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Some really nice stuff there. Love that handle Mike did on the Konosuke! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mhenry

Not so humble, Pete Nice stuff


----------



## ecchef

Nice!!!


----------



## Andrew H

Very nice! Any favorites, Pete?


----------



## Cadillac J

mhenry said:


> Not so humble, Pete Nice stuff



Exactly what I was thinking! You have some great looking knives there Pete. I always wondered who owned an ITK suji.

I might have to drive down to Chi-town and steal your Yoshikane and all your custom handles...funny part is I am half serious right now.:angel2:


----------



## stereo.pete

Cadillac J said:


> Exactly what I was thinking! You have some great looking knives there Pete. I always wondered who owned an ITK suji.
> 
> I might have to drive down to Chi-town and steal your Yoshikane and all your custom handles...funny part is I am half serious right now.:angel2:



Anytime you guys want to get a Midwest gathering going in Chicago I am down. There are too many awesome spots here for drinking and eating that would make it the perfect spot for a day of fun.


----------



## stereo.pete

Andrew H said:


> Very nice! Any favorites, Pete?



The Shig on pure aesthetics is my all time favorite, simple yet elegant and everything is absolutely perfect on this knife. For example, the saya, which Dr. Naka ordered for me fits perfectly without a pin and will stay in place. You have to see it to believe, just how well it fits the blade.

The DT Gyuto is a cutting machine and the fit and finish is rock solid for a mid tech knife. 

I have to say that I am very happy with all of the knives pictured above, the only one that I might replace is the Fujiwara FKM Honesuki. I sent Mr. Rader an email about a boning knife so possibly in a year the Fujiwara will be replaced, only time will tell.


----------



## Deckhand

Very nice expense of knives. Quite a nice collection.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Fantastic collection Peter, thanks for sharing it.

I guess I need a real camera...I could never compete with pictures like these.


----------



## Seth

Nice, Mr. Stereo. You do need some more single bevels though. Is your taste in audio equipment as good?


----------



## mr drinky

Beautiful.

k.


----------



## stereo.pete

Seth said:


> Nice, Mr. Stereo. You do need some more single bevels though. Is your taste in audio equipment as good?



I do dabble in high-end audio, although I am grateful I have completed my system as that hobby can be far more expensive than nice knives. 

Speakers: Mirage M-3si
Amp: Odyssey Audio Stratos Extreme SE
Preamp: Odyssey Audio Candela w/ NOS Tubes (RCA Clear Tops)
CD Player: Primare CD21 (rarely used)
DAC: Tranquility USB DAC by dbLabs
Source: Macbook Pro with music ripped AIFF
Speaker Wire: Groenburg (sp?)
Interconnects: Audioquest (can't remember the name)
Power Conditioning: Monster HTS5100


----------



## Crothcipt

Humble?? You have not seen mine yet, it is sad. But I am working on that. Ty for the pics very impressing.


----------



## sw2geeks

Nice collection!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Me likey.


----------



## JMac

Very nice, enjoy see all the custom handles. How would u compare the Yoshikane to the Shigefusa?


----------



## Iceman91

Sell me your Shig.......... please??


----------



## stereo.pete

Iceman91 said:


> Sell me your Shig.......... please??



NEVVAR!!!! :hula:


----------



## stereo.pete

Picked up this 5.4 sun Carter AS Nakiri as part of his Blade Show sale. No regrets here, great steel, great grind and incredibly fun to use!





By chicagopete at 2012-06-24


----------



## Deckhand

Looks fun.


----------



## stereo.pete

Looks like I forgot to update this thread.

First full custom knife... thanks to Mr. Rader!

Specs: 52100 Carbon Steel 7.5" Boning Knife


----------



## Jmadams13

Wow! Love love love that knife


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

I've said it before, and I'll say it again: awesome!


----------



## Customfan

Very nice, congratulations Pete!


----------



## stereo.pete

What can I say, I am a Rader Fan?


----------



## HHH Knives

WOW, Great looking Raider! Congrats


----------



## stereo.pete

Received this Marko 255mm 52100 Gyuto and Poplar saya a few weeks ago. She cuts beautifully and has fantastic food release, well done Marko.




[/URL]



[/URL]


----------



## mr drinky

Uber nice Pete. Good job Marko.

k.


----------



## stereo.pete

Received this for Christmas from my awesome Wife.

Gesshin Ginga 270mm White #2 Gyuto.


----------



## stereo.pete

I picked this up a few months back but I forgot to add it to the gallery. This is a Joe Calton 10" chef's knife in 1095, differentially heat treated although no visible hamon. She's incredibly easy to sharpen and takes a scary edge that just falls through food.


----------



## crunchy

Great collection! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## stereo.pete

Here's the latest gyuto that I've added to my collection. Bloodroot Blades 255mm Gyuto with a D-shaped handle. Here's what Luke had to say about it
"The blade is to your dimensions, HRC 63 from a highway boom-saw blade, in the 50's HRC on the top 1/3 of the blade (differentially tempered). Very thin behind the edge but it's a pretty stiff blade due to the strong distal taper. It's convex/hybrid grind, with stronger convexity on the right face than the back and from heel to tip. The handle is a R-hand D with blackwood, spacer, and our spalted maple burl. The burl is stabilized, but unlike some stabilization does slightly grain raise with use for a grippier surface than a straight polish."

And now time for the pictures of this extremely functional work of art.


----------



## stereo.pete

Ian Haburn 240mm Gyuto in 52100


----------

